# Best vinyl cutter



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

So new to all this have done some searching and have noticed a lot of people use the GX-24 cutter and was wondering what is considered the best or top cutters. I know a lot is personal preference but just would like to hear what people think. Gonna be starting up a sticker business and I'm really lost on the cutter brands, wondering what's good and whats bad. Any help will be appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

"Best" is always hard to answer because we really don't know the details of your business. If you read through the forum section on this topic, you will get the answer to your questions. There is a "best" in the under $300 category, but there is a different "best" if you want to spend $1200.

What you're cutting, do you need to do print/cut with registration marks, how much space can you dedicate to it, how much will you be cutting each day, your budget... all these things affect the answer. 

Good luck!


----------



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

Riph said:


> "Best" is always hard to answer because we really don't know the details of your business. If you read through the forum section on this topic, you will get the answer to your questions. There is a "best" in the under $300 category, but there is a different "best" if you want to spend $1200.
> 
> What you're cutting, do you need to do print/cut with registration marks, how much space can you dedicate to it, how much will you be cutting each day, your budget... all these things affect the answer.
> 
> Good luck!


I can spend up to $1500-$2000 on a machine if that's what it takes to get a cutter that's gonna do quality. I want to do window decals and banners at least to start. I will be doing my business out of my home so I pretty much have a 2 car garage that I can dedicate it to. 

Also what do you mean by regerstration marks.


Not really sure how much I will be cutting hopefully a lot at some point. Since I will be doing it from home and both my wife and I both work I'm not worried about it starting off fast, the way I look at it I want to be able to provide quality work and really get to know the machine and whatever cutting software I'll be using. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Registration marks allow a cutter that has an "optical eye" to align correctly to cut something that was printed on a separate device (printer). When setting up the print job, these marks are printed along with the artwork. When the printed item is put in the cutter, the optical eye finds the marks, and then can use unprinted "cutlines" to precisely cut out the artwork. This can also be referred to as "contour cutting."

Sounds like you are more into sign-related applications rather than garment related. You might find some good advice if you look at some of the sign-related forums as well. While there is some discussion of decals and sign-making here on T-shirt forums, I would guess that most people here are using their cutters to do garment decorating, with signs and decals as a second priority.

Here are some forums - there are probably many others-
*SIGN MAKING • Open to All Members - Signs101.com*

*SignWarehouse Community Forums*

*USCutter Forum*


----------



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

So are the garment cutters the same as the decal cutter or are those two different types of machines also I wouldnt mind maybe doing so garment stuff looks pretty interesting from what I've read.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

There are lots of great cutters out there.

I use a Roland GX-24 and the GCC 24 LX, the Roland is very popular. I have used them (Rolands) for the last 17 years and the GCC is popular for low start up price, just have used the ones I have for the last year or so. I use these for anything from stickers to commercial signs, also do a lot of tee shirts and stuff.

Others use the Graphtec, USCutter, vinyl express but I know nothing about these just have seen them mentioned.

Take a look at them and any others you come across.

Blue


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

There is a lot of crossover between the two markets, but generally I think you will find sign people using larger cutters than t-shirt people. I use a cutter that is only 12" wide - that wouldn't work very well for big signs or banners. Also, mine is sheet fed, not roll fed. I think most sign people are going to want a roll fed cutter, as it seems sign vinyl tends to come in larger rolls than most t-shirt materials. Of course, if you are making 100 t-shirts a day, you might be using a bigger cutter, too.

I understand the desire to buy a machine that does everything, but you might be better advised to decide on a primary application, and pursue that. Without some specific requirements, it's really hard to pick a machine.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd recommend the Vinyl Express cutter... I have a couple of them. It's a cheap way to get introduced to how vinyl cutters work and how to edit your graphics files for use. It's really all you need if you're just cutting adhesive sign vinyl. The only drawback is that they're loud when they're cutting.


----------



## ShopHighFive (Sep 19, 2012)

I would agree with stphnwinslow, the VinylExpress is an inexpensive way to start your business and still get good results. I have a VE R series 31 and very happy with it. The noise isn't really that bad; my drawlback issue would be the VE LXi software (apprentise level).


----------



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

For me I'm not really worried about noise since this will be done out of my garage.

Kinda curious do all these machines come with software. If not what is the most popular software. 

I was watching a guy at my local mall that has a sticker business (kiosk) and it seemed like all he did was show the customer an image which was an NFL team logo. Not sure if it was an image that was stored or off Google(not even sure you can use an image off Google) typed some stuff in probably size and hit enter. I know it can't be that easy but is it really that hard, just kinda curious



Also where do most people go to buy there vinyl. And is there a certain brand that is better then the other.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

They generally come with some introductory sign software.
The hardest thing is going to be getting used to creating the graphics. You can't just download something from google image search. You have to create your own art or pay someone to make it, otherwise you'd be stealing. You need to use vector files... you should search the forums for how to convert images to vectors.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

Most cutters come with software, usually a basic software not much good for designing but good for importing, exporting and cutting, those kind of things.

Graphic programs like corel draw are a good software program to design in. You can purchase vector art work to do stickers and that is probably where the kiosk guy got his, plenty out there to purchase and just import in to your cutter program, size and cut.

Blue


----------



## ShopHighFive (Sep 19, 2012)

A good "free" vector program is InkScape. Also SerifDraw has a free version of their _CorelDraw like_ program. Both are easy to use. Be aware that vectors copy and pasted from InkScape to LXi are very rough. Vectors from SerifDraw to LXi are okay.


----------



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll definently keep all this mind thank you people for all your help


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Gx-24 here.....never let's us down.


----------



## BigLiquid530 (Dec 20, 2012)

The more I read about the Roland the more in leaning towards it


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you want the best then these cutters are what you want Summa USA - Products


----------

